# "Gunning'Snows



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I guess thats really whack'n and Stack'n :thumb:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That is hilarious!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:beer: Awesome!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, you guys are so behind. Someone posted that at least a month ago.

The thing that I find crazy is how surprised those guys _don't_ act. They almost act as if that happens sometimes, no big deal. I would be freaking out for at least an hour.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Bad Ace! 8)


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I've never seen that video before. That's awsome!!!! Cheers to that guy! :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

omg, that is awesome! i was a virgin of that video to and wow!!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeh i posted that in "I figured it out!"


> The thing that I find crazy is how surprised those guys don't act. They almost act as if that happens sometimes, no big deal. I would be freaking out for at least an hour.


 That's what i thought.. Especially knowing i had it on camera! :jammin:


----------

